# The Gathering Storm (Wheel of Time #12)



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

In just about 47 days, the 12th book in the Wheel of Time series is set to be released. A huge bummer, of course, is that NONE of the series is available in Kindle format (or any e-book format)

I have been clicking the "I want to read this on Kindle" button daily but maybe more people clicking would help. The book is almost 800 pages and I admit, I am spoiled now. I don't want to heft around a 2-3 lb book to read.

Any other WOT fans? I am currently re-reading the series (again) and am about to start on The Shadow Rising (#4), hopefully I will be done or almost done when The Gathering Storm is released.

Here is a link to the DTB version, click on I want to read this on a Kindle.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

the amazon boards is talking about the whole series coming out one book a month starting -I forgot the date. sorry
sylvia


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

WHAT!?  They finally have a date!!!!!?  I've been waiting for years for this (like everyone else!)  I really wish they would at least put the new one on Kindle.  Wow--it's coming fast--I need to start re-reading now!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

ak rain said:


> the amazon boards is talking about the whole series coming out one book a month starting -I forgot the date. sorry
> sylvia


Can you link me to the board? I have never been on amazon to see their boards and can't seem to find it. Thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is a link:

Robert Jordan' Wheel of Time ... Finally coming to Kindle? Starting 10/27


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you pidgeon92 for responding to that. I am excited too. I hope it is in kindle format I have yet to convert a book to kindle.
Sylvia


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The idea that it's taken a dozen books for the "storm" to gather sort of tickles me. I enjoyed the first few books, but gave up on the series after around book 7 I think, when it seemed as if Jordan's main plot mechanic had devolved into having characters get more involved in petty issues than in important things (like the pending end of the world as they know it). 

I will be curious to see what the critics and readers think about how the "replacement author" fills in and wraps things up (I thought his "Assassin" series was pretty well written but flawed in other important ways), but at this point I doubt I'll be diving back into this series.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link, I read the first chapter posted in the article as well.

There are 2 more books written after The Gathering Storm so we still have a ways to go.

I bought the first book when it was first published and I am not willing to give up on it yet. I remember meeting Robert Jordan at Dragon*Con in 1997 and got him to sign my copy of Eye of the World.

Even one at time, at least they will be coming out in Kindle form! Of course, it would have been nicer to have them out before Gathering Storm to make a re-read that much easier.


----------



## Keith Melton (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this...and I'm hoping that some of the early magic returns. 

Jordan's world-building is excellent, but the plot has grown so diluted in the last half dozen books--I'm hoping Sanderson keeps it tight. After reading the first 8 books back to back, I swore I'd finish the series, so I'm in it to the bitter end, regardless.


----------



## merlin7676 (Apr 26, 2009)

I love love love the WoT...and definately have been keeping up with the new book updates on the author's website..plus already have my Gathering Storm copy reserved..but...I am so happy to hear that they are coming to ebook. I too have been clicking those "add the kindle" requests buttons for those books forever


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

NogDog said:


> The idea that it's taken a dozen books for the "storm" to gather sort of tickles me. I enjoyed the first few books, but gave up on the series after around book 7 I think, when it seemed as if Jordan's main plot mechanic had devolved into having characters get more involved in petty issues than in important things (like the pending end of the world as they know it).
> 
> I will be curious to see what the critics and readers think about how the "replacement author" fills in and wraps things up (I thought his "Assassin" series was pretty well written but flawed in other important ways), but at this point I doubt I'll be diving back into this series.


Too funny, I think Book 7 is about where I stopped too. I really enjoyed the books, but I can't even really remember a whole lot from them now. That could be a good thing though. With them coming out on Kindle finally, maybe it's time for me to reread them.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I am so excited to hear about this!! I've been anxiously awaiting book 12 as well, and I really want to read it on my Kindle! I want to be done carrying hardcover books around!

I read all the info on this on the Tor site, the Dragonmount site, and a few other places Google sent me to. I can't seem to find a straight answer on whether Gathering Storm will come directly to ebook at release or whether it will wait until its turn in the series order -- a full year away!  I see that the prologue will be an ebook at Amazon (presumably right from the Kindle store) and elsewhere starting next week for $2.99. But, if I'm going to be able to buy the full book for my Kindle next month, I would definitely wait and not pay for the prologue now . . . I really wish I could find a straight answer on this!  What I've read seems to lean toward it only coming out in hardcover 10/27 -- but I haven't seen anything definitive.

Here is the article from the Dragonmount site (note -- this is a WOT fan site that I found when searching for info on this -- I have no previous experience with it):

http://www.dragonmount.com/News/?p=641

And from the Tor site (essentially the same info):

http://us.macmillan.com/NewsDetails.aspx?id=16497&publisher=torforge

The ebooks start coming out on 10/27, starting with _Eye of the World_. The link talks about how they are reformatting the typeset for the ebooks and how they will have new cover art but will include all original illustrations and maps from the books -- pretty cool!  I don't even mind the older books coming out one per month (especially since I've read them all multiple times and just finished a re-read of the entire series of big heavy hardcover DTBs a month or so ago) -- but I really want to read the new one directly on my Kindle!

Oh one more thing -- chapter 1 of the new book is available to be read at Tor.com -- but as far as I can tell you can only read it on the computer. I'd prefer to read it with the rest of the book personally, but it's there if you want it!  You need to register at Tor.com (free) to read it. http://www.tor.com/gatheringstorm/register


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

The Spouse Thingy will be so happy to hear he'll be able to get the series as eBooks I'm afraid he might wet himself. I might have to wait until he's in the bathtub or shower to tell him , just in case...


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I lost interest a long time ago (around book 7)........but when the series is finished _and_ they make them all available for the kindle, I'll reread the series.

BTW I approve Brandon Sanderson as the choice for finishing the series up. I'm 70% through his 3rd Mistborn book, good books and I think he'll be able to do the WOT series justice.

This series has been too long in coming to a conclusion and unfortunately I'm seeing a trend with other authors. To put it in perspective, my daughter was 1 when the 1st book came out, she's now a Jr in college. I suspect she will be graduated by the time the last installment comes out.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

NogDog said:



> The idea that it's taken a dozen books for the "storm" to gather sort of tickles me. I enjoyed the first few books, but gave up on the series after around book 7 I think, when it seemed as if Jordan's main plot mechanic had devolved into having characters get more involved in petty issues than in important things (like the pending end of the world as they know it).
> 
> I will be curious to see what the critics and readers think about how the "replacement author" fills in and wraps things up (I thought his "Assassin" series was pretty well written but flawed in other important ways), but at this point I doubt I'll be diving back into this series.


I had problems getting into the series orginally and finally got the 1st on through Audible. I listened to them all and eagerly wait for the 12th to come out. I hope that they bring it out in audible as well, because then I can wait for the Kindle version


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> The Spouse Thingy will be so happy to hear he'll be able to get the series as eBooks I'm afraid he might wet himself. I might have to wait until he's in the bathtub or shower to tell him , just in case...


Oh, Thumper, I really must NOT read your posts while drinking beverages...scrounging for a paper towel now...

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Too funny, I think Book 7 is about where I stopped too. I really enjoyed the books, but I can't even really remember a whole lot from them now. That could be a good thing though. With them coming out on Kindle finally, maybe it's time for me to reread them.


I did the same thing. The first 3 books were so promising...then it became very large books with nothing happening except the main characters get more and more peevish


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I did the same thing. The first 3 books were so promising...then it became very large books with nothing happening except the main characters get more and more peevish


Exactly. It got to the point where I only cared about one character any more (Perrin, I think?), while for the rest I just wanted to slap them upside their heads.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I read the first, knew how many books had been written and how many were left to go... I decided not to get involved further until the series was finished.


----------



## smitty89 (Mar 12, 2009)

I am so excited to hear that these are all coming out for the Kindle!!!  I am one who has muddled through some of the more tedious books to finish up with this series.  I love all of the books, in their own way they all have some parts that really enjoy, and can't wait to find out the beginning of the end.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Amazon has the prologue up of this book now for $2.39 It is about 40 pages, I think. I am undecided.... This is the link to the Kindle version


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Tor.com now has up the audio of Chapter 2! It is almost 50 minutes long. If you registered to read Chapter 1, you don't have to re-register again. I really hope this book comes out in Kindle quickly

http://www.tor.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=blog&id=56278


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

PinkKindle said:


> I am so excited to hear about this!! I've been anxiously awaiting book 12 as well, and I really want to read it on my Kindle! I want to be done carrying hardcover books around!
> 
> I read all the info on this on the Tor site, the Dragonmount site, and a few other places Google sent me to. I can't seem to find a straight answer on whether Gathering Storm will come directly to ebook at release or whether it will wait until its turn in the series order -- a full year away!  I see that the prologue will be an ebook at Amazon (presumably right from the Kindle store) and elsewhere starting next week for $2.99. But, if I'm going to be able to buy the full book for my Kindle next month, I would definitely wait and not pay for the prologue now . . . I really wish I could find a straight answer on this!  What I've read seems to lean toward it only coming out in hardcover 10/27 -- but I haven't seen anything definitive.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I can't wait for them to come out!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

On Twitter, @dragonmount (a WOT site) said that they are pretty sure that a Kindle version of The Gathering Storm is in the works.  I know I click the Kindle button daily on amazon.  They also said that the rest of the series will start becoming available on Kindle starting 10/27.  I have asked if they are going to be released in publish order or all at once.

I am about half way through Path of Daggers.....less than 2 weeks before Gathering Storm is released!


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> On Twitter, @dragonmount (a WOT site) said that they are pretty sure that a Kindle version of The Gathering Storm is in the works. I know I click the Kindle button daily on amazon. They also said that the rest of the series will start becoming available on Kindle starting 10/27. I have asked if they are going to be released in publish order or all at once.
> 
> I am about half way through Path of Daggers.....less than 2 weeks before Gathering Storm is released!


This is really good to hear -- I really want to read _The Gathering Storm_ right when it comes out -- and not in hardcover!  I click the Kindle button regularly too. I've also avoided reading the prologue or the first two chapters -- I want to read the whole book together!

According to the initial press releases, the rest of the series will be coming out one book per month starting with _Eye of the World_ on 10/27, which is fine, as long as they give us _The Gathering Storm_ now!!  Of course, if I hadn't finished my re-read of the entire series this summer I might be in more of a hurry -- but by the time I'm ready for my next re-read they'll all be on Kindle!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Just got this tweet from dragonmount

Confirmed: #TGS will be in eBook format beginning 11/2/2010

Happy Dance Happy Dance Happy Dance


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

LOL You beat me to it, I was just heading here!

That gives me a few more days to finish up my re-read before it comes out.

I noticed the DTB version is lower now as well.  It was over $16, now it is under $16.  Not a huge price drop but it gives me hope that TGS may be $9.99


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to say that I would have gotten the DTB if a Kindle version wasn't available so while I'll be aware of the price, probably will get it as long as its less than the DTB price.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Just got this tweet from dragonmount
> 
> Confirmed: #TGS will be in eBook format beginning 11/2/2010
> 
> Happy Dance Happy Dance Happy Dance


Wait a minute -- I just erased my own happy post and restarted -- 11/2/2010!!!!  That's not a week later (the way I originally read it) -- that's NEXT November. I guess I'll be keeping up my DTB collection after all. 

That's not a typo, right? It's really 2010? Sigh.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

PinkKindle said:


> Wait a minute -- I just erased my own happy post and restarted -- 11/2/2010!!!!  That's not a week later (the way I originally read it) -- that's NEXT November. I guess I'll be keeping up my DTB collection after all.
> 
> That's not a typo, right? It's really 2010? Sigh.


My happy dance just broke a leg 
You're right. I copied/pasted from Twitter so unless dragonmount made a mistake, 2010 is correct. I know what's going to happen. They are planning to release one book a month starting with the 1st one sometime this month or the beginning of next month. With 12 books, that's a 11/2010 release. They are making a mistake. I know a lot of e-bookers and they've told me that they'll get the book off the torrents if that's what happens. I won't, but I also won't be getting it at all until next year. I've waited this long, I guess I'll be waiitng another year. Heavy sigh....


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> My happy dance just broke a leg


I'm sorry to be a downer.  I feel the same way. I had my happy happy post all typed out and I was bouncing around in my chair when the year finally hit me -- and now I am so very bummed.  I'm not surprised either, because we knew this would happen if they left TGS in the 1-per-month schedule with the older books -- but I still had hopes! I wonder if this will put them in line to have the next book come immediately to Kindle?

I think it's a mistake too, but I'll just go ahead and buy the hardcover -- but it still makes me sad. I guess I'd better go ahead and preorder it.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Well rats....pass the crutches.  What the fork?  We have to wait more than a year?  Say it is not so....I am going to tweet for clarification


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

The Eye of the World







WOT Book 1 now in Kindle Store.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow - I posted too soon.  Publishing schedule:

Tor plans to re-release each one of the Wheel of Time novels as ebooks according to the schedule below. Each will have new cover art, specially commissioned for the eBook format. Each will feature a different artist.

The Eye of the World – 10/27/09
The Great Hunt – 11/17/09
The Dragon Reborn – 12/15/09
The Shadow Rising – 01/ 19/10
The Fires of Heaven – 02/16/10
Lord of Chaos – 03/16/10
A Crown of Swords – 04/20/10
The Path of Daggers – 05/18/10
Winter’s Heart – 06/22/10
The Crossroads of Twilight – 07/20/10
Knife of Dreams – 08/24/10
New Spring – 09/28/10
The Gathering Storm – 11/2/10
From Two Rivers – 11/16/10
To The Blight – 11/16/10
The Hunt Begins – 11/16/10
New Threads in the Pattern- 11/16/10


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow - $9.99 on pre-order for the first book.  The paperback is $6.99.
Looks like I'll be passing for a while.
Not to mention that I don't like the publisher's game of not releasing the electronic book of the new one the same day as the hardback.
I want to do a re-read of the series, but it can wait.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Yuck, I don't like the new cover art at all for the e-book editions.  What was wrong with the original ones?  I know you don't see them really but that doesn't look like Eye of the World to me, I need to see Lan, Moiraine and everyone else on the cover.

Boo, hiss....I am not at all happy that The Gathering Storm will not be released in e-book form for a year still.  Much as I want to read this, I am not throwing down $16 for it.  I guess if Wal-Mart has it for $9, I may get it there but it will still be awhile.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

so $170 dollars or so for the series?
yeah....right
Have they heard of omnibus or bundles?

And the cover is hideous!!

Here is a link for the good cover: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002UFUMHO/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> so $170 dollars or so for the series?
> yeah....right
> Have they heard of omnibus or bundles?
> 
> ...


That's the cover I want - but I did my normal comment on the e-book pointing out that the paperback is only $6.99. It may not do any good, but it made me feel better.
They have several "sets" of paper books, so I am hoping that once all of the e-books are available, we'll get an omnibus. Can you imagine the file size for ALL the books?? They may need the disclaimer about taking more than a minute to download...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

There are two Kindle versions listed at the same price but with different covers.  I'm feeling bitter and left out today with no Kindle version of TGS


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm very disappointed in the price of eye of the world, $9.99?  I'll re read my paperback at that price.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Knife of Dreams - 08/24/10
> New Spring - 09/28/10
> The Gathering Storm - 11/2/10
> From Two Rivers - 11/16/10
> ...


They just really don't want to put TGS on the Kindle, do they? I mean, they're putting New Spring before it and then waiting over a month after that  New Spring wasn't even a full book!! I guess we're supposed to just be happy that they're not putting those YA adaptations before it too! 

I'm not buying the older ones on Kindle until either the price comes down (which I expect it will when the "newness" wears off) or until I decide I'm ready for anoher re-read -- which won't be for a while!  They can't keep it at the $9.99 price forever.

And what is up with that cover!! I mean, I was never a big fan of the original covers (isn't it Knife of Dreams that has an Aiel on the cover with a SWORD! ), but what the heck is Rand doing in the rigging of a ship  It's probably been about a year since I read EotW, but it seems like I'd remember if that ever happened (or at least if it had any relevance to the story) -- and it's not ringing any bells!

I will admit I did buy TGS in hardcover ($15-something preorder at Amazon), but I don't have it yet cause I chose the free shipping and preordered my $9 Stephen King book with it . . . I suppose they'll ship it eventually.  Hey, I paid for the hardcover which I didn't want to do, I wasn't paying even another penny over that for shipping!!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

PinkKindle said:


> They just really don't want to put TGS on the Kindle, do they? I mean, they're putting New Spring before it and then waiting over a month after that  New Spring wasn't even a full book!! I guess we're supposed to just be happy that they're not putting those YA adaptations before it too!
> 
> I'm not buying the older ones on Kindle until either the price comes down (which I expect it will when the "newness" wears off) or until I decide I'm ready for anoher re-read -- which won't be for a while!  They can't keep it at the $9.99 price forever.
> 
> ...


I hear you, I've moved on after all the excitement of 1st hearing there were going to be ebooks for WoT. I'm not buying anything, including TGS book until prices come down. Since I've made the commitment to no DTB, I'll have to settle for reading the spoilers until its' released next year. Its okay because there are LOTS of other things to read.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> And what is up with that cover!! I mean, I was never a big fan of the original covers (isn't it Knife of Dreams that has an Aiel on the cover with a SWORD! ), but what the heck is Rand doing in the rigging of a ship  It's probably been about a year since I read EotW, but it seems like I'd remember if that ever happened (or at least if it had any relevance to the story) -- and it's not ringing any bells!


I am going to put this in spoilers..just to be sure. I started my re-read of the series in late August so most is still pretty fresh in my mind:



Spoiler



Coming out of Shadar Logath, the group gets split up by the weird gray fog stuff that will kill them and then trollocs attack the group. Thom, Rand and Mat end up on Bayle Domon's boat, Spray. Four days during the journey, Rand sits on top of the mast (reaction to him channeling during the escape from trollocs), acting giddy and reckless. Thom talks him down and this is when he sees Mat has the dagger. I am pretty sure this is what is seen on the new cover, Rand up on the mast.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> I am going to put this in spoilers..just to be sure. I started my re-read of the series in late August so most is still pretty fresh in my mind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I do remember that period of time in the book now that you mention it, but it really didn't stand out in my mind (


Spoiler



I thought of that boat trip, but I wasn't entirely positive whether it had actually happened in EotW or a later book -- I really don't remember him on the mast, so that must not have made a big impression


 -- but of all the things that happen in that book, that is certainly not what I would have chosen for the cover! I would go for


Spoiler



anything with trollocs, perhaps the early scene at Rand's farm; any number of scenes from their flight from the Two Rivers -- the middle of the night ferry trip sticks out in my mind; or their time at Shadar Logoth, maybe the encounter where Mat ends up with the dagger


. . . alas, they didn't ask my opinion! 

I don't know that any of that is really spoilers, but hey, couldn't hurt.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

I just want to say "WAAAH!"

Why aren't they releasing the books earlier?  I read much faster than a book/month so I don't know if I want to wait that long inbetween books to read them.  I am especially peeved that they aren't releasing TGS for over a year from now!  And the new covers?  blah!  What's wrong with the old ones?  Did they even include the new cover in the e-file?  Or is it just on the Amazon sales page like most other e-books?

I am so annoyed with them right now I could just spit!


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, they include the cover.  All my Kindle books have covers -- but in order to see them on your Kindle, you have to go to Menu and then Cover to get to the actual beginning of the book.  By default, the books usually open at the first page of text -- so if you want to see the cover, title pages, TOC, acknowledgements, etc., you need to do that to get back to the beginning.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

PinkKindle said:


> Yes, they include the cover. All my Kindle books have covers -- but in order to see them on your Kindle, you have to go to Menu and then Cover to get to the actual beginning of the book. By default, the books usually open at the first page of text -- so if you want to see the cover, title pages, TOC, acknowledgements, etc., you need to do that to get back to the beginning.


Yes, but the covers are often just a page with the book's title on it - not really a photo representation of the actual cover from a paper edition of the book. I've found this to be true especially with older books.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Andra said:


> Yes, but the covers are often just a page with the book's title on it - not really a photo representation of the actual cover from a paper edition of the book. I've found this to be true especially with older books.


Hmmm . . . I didn't know that -- the books I've read (not the ones that are still on there waiting for me, but the ones I've actually read  ) have all had pictures of the actual cover art if you use the menu to go to the cover. However, these have been newer books -- I think that actually the one or two free classics I've looked at may actually have just had a title page, but the recent novels have all had covers. It's often kind of hard to really see the details of the cover on the Kindle, but you can tell that it's the cover picture. 

And, with these Wheel of Time books, they made this big huge deal about how they're reformatted as ebooks with brand new cover art but also include all original illustrations -- so I definitely got the impression that they include the cover (though as I said above, I haven't bought the Kindle edition of EotW yet, so I can't say it with 100% certainty).

You know, I wonder if that had anything to do with the choice of cover art being one larger picture without a lot going on and lots of colors -- maybe that's so it would show up better on ereaders? Just a thought . . .


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, I'm really irritated because a friend of mine (who's also waiting for the Kindle version) told me that its already hit the torrents!  Why don't they just release it!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Oh that stinks....release it!  

I picked up the DTB today, I was contemplating actually getting it.  But then I hefted it next to my Kindle and put the DTB back down.  I can wait.  :::: le sigh ::::


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Since EotW is now $6.99 on Kindle, I decided to go ahead and buy it -- I was afraid the price might go up again without warning.  Of course it's also possible the price could drop more . . . who knows.  Anyway, since I have it on my Kindle, I can now tell you with 100% certainty that it does contain the cover picture.  In fact, when you open the book it opens to location 1, which is a slightly smaller picture of the cover.  If you choose "Cover" from the menu, you get the full-screen cover.  The cover picture actually shows up pretty well on the Kindle.

However, it also says it includes the maps, and has a link in the TOC to the maps -- but I don't see the maps?  The link just takes you to the first chapter.   Also, it does include the "chapter icons" (the little symbols at the start of each chapter which tell you who or what the chapter will be focusing on, basically), but there's something funny with the first letters of the chapters.  I think they were supposed to be some kind of fancy or drop cap, but on my Kindle they just show up as a single letter on its own line -- a little weird.  However, it is possible this has to do with the font hack -- that could be the problem.  It's kind of annoying, but not a huge deal.

Anyway, just wanted to let y'all know that it does have the cover!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Brian Sanderson just tweeted that Gathering Storm is #1 on the Indie Bestseller list. They won't find out about NYT until Wednesday. It would be nice if it did hit #1 and then the price drop to $9. Ah, wishful thinking!


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

For the HC price to drop?  Hmmm . . . they still haven't shipped mine yet or charged me for it (they're waiting for the Stephen King book to be released next week -- I swear they used to not wait for the preorders to come out before shipping in-stock items, even when choosing free shipping, but oh well) -- I wouldn't mind a price drop!!   I guess if they haven't shipped it yet I'd get the lower price?  At the moment the Amazon price is $17.99, but my order shows $15.97 (which as far as I know is as low as it got).

Though I'm really not sure they'd drop the price that low now that the book is released -- but who knows!  Two weeks or so ago I would never have thought they'd drop preorder HCs to $9.00!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Brandon just tweeted:  Ladies and gentlemen, we are number one. (New York Times hardcover fiction list. It will appear in the paper on Sunday the 15th)


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Somebody ask me how mad I am that #11 is available on Kindle, but not in the U.S.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I caved today and bought this is HB DTB  I was not going to and planned if I did, I would get it at Sam's Club, priced at just over $16.  Instead, I paid more than that to purchase it at B&N.  My daughter's band was having a fundraiser there and are getting a portion of all sales that use their code so I did it to support her band.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

If the storm is still gathering, I take this is not the last book in the series. I keep reading these books just because I want to see what happens in the end, but they never get there. I really don't need to know about the marital spats of half a dozen couples.
I also want to see what happens when someone figures out that the secret ingredient in fireworks can be used to make terrible new weapons. That will change their world forever.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

There are two more books in the series, they should be out next year and the year after.

Towers of Midnight is due out next year.
A Memory of Light is due out the year after.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

The 2nd in the series is now available for Kindle. I like the new cover


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I finished this last night finally!  I really liked it.  If I didn't know that Robert Jordan didn't write it, I don't know I would have noticed.  Well..yeah,  I would have only because I just read 11 books in a row written by Robert Jordan alone.

I liked how several plot lines FINALLY got wrapped up, I don't like how a few plot lines were not even close to being resolved.

Overall, it was a very good read.


----------



## PD Allen (Dec 9, 2009)

I heard that after Brandon Sanderson looked over everything that needed to be resolved in the series, he said there was no way he could finish it in less than three books.

I was very pleased to hear Brandon was tagged to finish the series. I thought his Elantris was one of the best one volume fantasies I have read. 

I was completely enamored of the WOT series when it began. I read the first several five books. And then, in 2002 I began reading the entire series aloud to my wife and daughter, for one hour in the evening. After several years, we made it all the way through the 9th one before we put an end to the tradition. The books were just becoming to long and unwieldy. I could read along for a month or more without anything happening.

I tried to read book ten to myself and could not finish it. It is a shame, because I would like to see how the story turns out.


----------



## PD Allen (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey, I just heard elsewhere that book 12 is more on track with the earlier volumes. So there's hope yet.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry about just chiming in on this...but yeah I love the WoT series as well, and was very disappointed to hear the new GS wasn't going to be on Kindle until next year as well   ..it has given me the opportunity to discover a few more writers that are similar to RJ style


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

PD Allen said:


> Hey, I just heard elsewhere that book 12 is more on track with the earlier volumes. So there's hope yet.


YES!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

do you think they well eventually sell the set in 1 title? I like the set that way rather then 12 title list.
sylvia


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

ak rain said:


> do you think they well eventually sell the set in 1 title? I like the set that way rather then 12 title list.
> sylvia


I won't rule against it, but I doubt it. "The Wheel of Time" is ranked at the third longest continuous novel/story-line (ref: Wikipedia) and is currently at ~3.7 Million words (4.3 Million estimated by the end of the series).


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

ak rain said:


> do you think they well eventually sell the set in 1 title? I like the set that way rather then 12 title list.
> sylvia


Have you ever seen all 12 together? It would be massive! Even as a Kindle file, it would be huge.


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Have you ever seen all 12 together? It would be massive! Even as a Kindle file, it would be huge.


I have all 12 in hardback..  They are in a prominent place on my bookshelf. This is one of the series that "kindled" my love for reading. It would definitely be a very large file. I kind of wish Kindle had a word count, that would be an interesting piece of info.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

OK so I downloaded and read the first two books in the series on my honeymoon. No judging, there were two 18 hour long plane flights, there was time to read. But I cannot find the next two books for the Kindle and they should be available. 

Does anyone have a clue what is happening or am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> OK so I downloaded and read the first two books in the series on my honeymoon. No judging, there were two 18 hour long plane flights, there was time to read. But I cannot find the next two books for the Kindle and they should be available.
> 
> Does anyone have a clue what is happening or am I looking in the wrong place?


Prof, these are currently in the whole Macmillan/Amazon tug of war. Amazon has stated that they will be available again at some point (probably within a week or two would be my guess). The bad news is you might have to pay a little more if you wish to get them asap. This series holds a special place in my heart, so I really do hope that the situation gets worked out soon.

If you'd like a little more info you can find it here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19161.0.html


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone know of a Non Amazon site that is selling these e-books? I am going to be snowed in this weekend and would love to be reading them. I am tired of Amazon not selling the Macmillon books. Let me make a decision about what I will pay for the books and make the damn things available.


----------



## morgan (Feb 5, 2010)

found the Kindle ed. of Eye of the World on Amazon and it isn't available in the US.  What??

I have them all in hardcover but it would be too cool to carry the whole series on the Kindle.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oaky,  I'm totally confused! At least some of the books in wheel of time are available for kindle in Norway, but for example I can't find nr 2. What is this? Why can I still get it in the middle of the war? Can't you americans?


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

I have such a love/hate relationship with WoT. I read all the books back to back. UGH! I only did it because I was stuck in the middle east with a large amount of free time. The writting is really not that good but once you start you want to find out what happens. I think I will wait till all three are out so I can finish the story. It was only after reading Jorden that I really understood what a great writer Tolken was.


----------

